# Mono - Crossplatform .NET by Novell



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 29, 2008)

I have a fdew queries about Mono, a clone of M$ .NET thats OSS and made by novell:

1. Is it drag and drop, minimal code and easy to use ?

2. Will the download from mono-project.org, the generic linux .bin installer be enough to start creating apps ?

3. Whats the status of Mono's licence in India ? I heard that it can potentially violate patents of microsoft in the U$. what about India ?

4. Is mono a good place for me to start creating GUI apps ?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 29, 2008)

no replies ?
please guys... I need a M$ Visual C++ Like application to create GUI programs on Linux platform. I am finding glade ineffitient.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Feb 29, 2008)

MonoDevelop with Stetic GUI designer should cover that need of easy window designing.

But you should realize that on GTK (And almost all other GUI Toolkits), the windows have to have contents packed into boxes. It may feel weird at first but its how you are supposed to create forms as, not the fluid way like VS allows you to. You'll learn why in a short time of usage.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 29, 2008)

dude, the only proper program I have created in glade is a calendar program


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Feb 29, 2008)

Or you can program in VS and run the Mono Profiling Tool to check whether it runs under Mono or not .

I used this approach for LinSmilies .


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 29, 2008)

Off Topic : ^^^ Zeeshan, how did your exam go? Why r u working on computer, should I call aunty now


----------



## QwertyManiac (Feb 29, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> dude, the only proper program I have created in glade is a calendar program


That ain't a problem I can solve, nor can an IDE. You know what that figures to.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 29, 2008)

QwertyManiac said:


> That ain't a problem I can solve, nor can an IDE. You know what that figures to.


I said I wanted a nice looking and clean ide. I can program well, but Glade 2.0 looks depressing.



gx_saurav said:


> Off Topic : ^^^ Zeeshan, how did your exam go? Why r u working on computer, should I call aunty now


I am lucky that you are not MY neighbour... my exams start next friday


----------



## QwertyManiac (Mar 1, 2008)

Why use Glade 2.0 when 3 is the latest one?

And didn't you read my first post? I pointed you to MonoDevelop IDE, try that out.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 1, 2008)

QwertyManiac said:


> Why use Glade 2.0 when 3 is the latest one?
> 
> And didn't you read my first post? I pointed you to MonoDevelop IDE, try that out.


1. ok, will switch
2. will MonoDevelop IDE work in Ubuntu ? Whare is its installer ?


----------



## mehulved (Mar 1, 2008)

What about Qt designer?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 1, 2008)

mehulved said:


> What about Qt designer?


it was the first thing that came to my mind, but I am not aware of its working.

as I said before, I currently want a program that has got a simple and easy to use drag and drop interface to quickly make small gui programs, but I also want to be able to script it and change code using C++. I know that QT4 = C++, but I don't know much about it. Information will definitely be appritiated.

Update: I saw the demo video on trolltech website, and I was impressed by Qt Designer.


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Mar 1, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> it was the first thing that came to my mind, but I am not aware of its working.
> 
> as I said before, I currently want a program that has got a simple and easy to use drag and drop interface to quickly make small gui programs, but I also want to be able to script it and change code using C++. I know that QT4 = C++, but I don't know much about it. Information will definitely be appritiated.
> 
> Update: I saw the demo video on trolltech website, and I was impressed by Qt Designer.


If you use Qt then you will need to Develop your apps using C++(and Qt) not GTK .


----------



## Krazy_About_Technology (Mar 1, 2008)

I think mono's development is still at .NET framework 1.1 compliancy level. Am i correct?

BTW, i haven't used MonoDevelop much but what i understand that it is nowhere in comparison to V Studio when it comes to intellisense.

@Zeeshan : Where can i find the Mono Profiler? Is it free (It must be  )?


----------



## QwertyManiac (Mar 1, 2008)

Zeeshan Quireshi said:


> If you use Qt then you will need to Develop your apps using *C++(and Qt)* not GTK .


Did he mention GTK in his post?  Meh, its obvious enough. Also, GTK is not a language, and QT isn't limited to the language you wrote there either. 

@Krazy_About_Technology - Yes almost everything about Mono is free, and you can download the MoMA (*Mo*no *M*igration *A*nalysis) tool at Mono's website here.

And its an simple "Analyzer" one uses, _not a Profiler_. A Profiler is used to generate statistics about CPU Time and other efficiency purposes. That'd serve no purpose if you wanna test if your code is applicable to Mono.

And yes, QT isn't limited just to C++. You have bindings of QT existent in almost all other popular languages, even Mono. I use Python + PyQT4 myself.


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Mar 1, 2008)

QwertyManiac said:


> Did he mention GTK in his post?  Meh, its obvious enough. Also, GTK is not a language, and QT isn't limited to the language you wrote there either.


I guess everyone here knows that both GTK and Qt are Frameworks . What i meant was that for using Qt he'll have to program in C++ using the Qt Framework and not the GTK Framework(GTK#+Glade Designer)


----------



## QwertyManiac (Mar 1, 2008)

Isn't that obvious enough?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 1, 2008)

^^I am already thinking of ditching Gnome for KDE after my exams, because I feel that gnome has gone over the limit in its drive for simplicity. Look at totem and compare it with Kaffine. I don't mind KDE ecept for its *Inexcusably Horrid Naming*


----------



## QwertyManiac (Mar 1, 2008)

KDE is not necessary for running QT applications. You just need libqt installed, with whatever bindings it is that you use.

QT4.4 onwards is fully platform-independent, so your QT app will run on any OS, any environment.

KDE uses QT, but not vice versa.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 1, 2008)

^^But I _am_ going to be using KDE. Originally it was supposed to be QT4-Static, but now I guess it will use libqt4 and KDE.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 3, 2008)

OK guys, I installed *K*DE. It Rocks. I nearly forgot all about gnome. With a simple *sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop* my *K*DE looks better even with default settings, when* k*ompared to my extremely customised Gnome. I love all this Eye *K*andy and ease of* K*ustomisation. *K*affine pwns totem.* K*DE is *K*ool. *K*onqueror rocks. I just hate the exessive use of *K*

ontopic: so now, I am left with a question: KDevelop's Designer or Qt Designer ?


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Mar 3, 2008)

Qt Designer


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 4, 2008)

Zeeshan Quireshi said:


> Qt Designer


differences and reason ?
and is Qt Designer crossplatform ? Meaning, can I make files that can compile on window$ or Macinto$h in their respective native formats ?


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Mar 4, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> differences and reason ?
> and is Qt Designer crossplatform ? Meaning, can I make files that can compile on window$ or Macinto$h in their respective native formats ?


yup Qt is cross-platform .

Check out the features at *www.trolltech.com


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 4, 2008)

I know QT is cross platform. All I am asking is that if I can create a file(s) that I need to open with QT on respective platforms and press da compile button ?


----------



## QwertyManiac (Mar 4, 2008)

Yes, if you are not using anything non-standard.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 4, 2008)

QwertyManiac said:


> Yes, if you are not using anything non-standard.


like ?


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Mar 4, 2008)

Well i think anything created using the Qt Designer only should be 100% cross platform .


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 4, 2008)

Zeeshan Quireshi said:


> Well i think anything created using the Qt Designer only should be 100% cross platform .


and kdevelop ?


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Mar 4, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> and kdevelop ?


Qt Designer == Interface Designer

KDevelop == Integrated Development Environment

No comparison between both !


----------



## mehulved (Mar 4, 2008)

If I remember right, KDevelop4 will have GUI designer coming up, prolly sometime after the initial release.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 5, 2008)

mehulved said:


> If I remember right, KDevelop4 will have GUI designer coming up, prolly sometime after the initial release.


after sudo apt-get install kdevelop I already have an interface designer


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 7, 2008)

now where the HELL is the .deb or .bin package for QT4 debian/ubuntu ?
the site does not list it.

Same for Mono.


----------



## mehulved (Mar 7, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> now where the HELL is the .deb or .bin package for QT4 debian/ubuntu ?


Search for libqt4 in your package manager?



MetalheadGautham said:


> the site does not list it.


Which site? packages.debian.org and packages.ubuntu.com ? It's there.



MetalheadGautham said:


> Same for Mono.


Same goes for mono.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 7, 2008)

^^I searched a whole week and now I am sick of it. Can anyone please link me to the .deb archive of the two ?


----------



## mehulved (Mar 7, 2008)

Can you tell me what exactly do you want and where did you search?
And why you want deb archives instead of using a package manager?


----------



## FilledVoid (Mar 7, 2008)

Mono - Synaptic

*img213.imageshack.us/img213/4073/screenshotsynapticpackana0.th.png

liqt4-core
*img507.imageshack.us/img507/1181/screenshotsynapticpackalv5.th.png


Are these what you were looking for? Both are in my Synaptic.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 7, 2008)

mehulved said:


> Can you tell me what exactly do you want and where did you search?
> And why you want deb archives instead of using a package manager?


exactly speaking, I need the full set of QT4 OpenSource Edition Developer tools. Including the IDE, Designer, etc. Same goes for mono. I tried searching their sites in vain.


----------



## mehulved (Mar 7, 2008)

Ugh. Searching it on their site is a big puzzle. 
Still if you want, you can find it here , more specific
Use your package manager. I don't have a debian(or debian based distro right now) but you should need qt4-deisgner, qt4-dev-tools and optionally but recommended qt4-doc.

And here you go for mono - *www.go-mono.com/mono-downloads/download.html


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 10, 2008)

mehulved said:


> Ugh. Searching it on their site is a big puzzle.
> Still if you want, you can find it here , more specific
> Use your package manager. I don't have a debian(or debian based distro right now) but you should need qt4-deisgner, qt4-dev-tools and optionally but recommended qt4-doc.
> 
> And here you go for mono - *www.go-mono.com/mono-downloads/download.html


those qt4 x11 links are only source files

and mono aint available as deb


----------

